# Mal wieder Not-Aus



## Flo (1 August 2006)

Hallo, ich möchte eine Anlage realisieren, die ca. 3x4m gross ist. Schaltschrank steht direkt an der Anlage. Bedienung über TP 177B im Schaltschrank. Die Anlage soll als einzigen "Not-Aus" den Hauptschalter besitzen. Wo steht bzw. wie kann ich herausfinden ob das erlaubt ist?? Muss ich die Leistung dann noch zusätzlich über Schütze abfallen lassen?
Bin über jeden Tipp/Link dankbar.

MfG,


----------



## Stromtom (1 August 2006)

Hallo,
Eine Netz-Trenneinrichtung darf für das Stillsetzen im Notfall verwendet werden wenn sie:
-für den Benutzer leicht erreichbar ist;
und einer der folgenden Arten entspricht:
a)ein Lasttrennschalter, mit oder ohne Sicherungen (Gebrauchskategorie   AC-23B oder DC-23B)
b)ein Trennschalter, mit oder ohne Sicherungen mit einem Hilfskontakt der auf jeden Fall veranlasst,daß Schalteinrichtungen die Last vor dem Öffnen der Hauptkontakte des Trenners abschalten
c)ein Leistungsschalter-geeignet zum Trennen
d)eine Stecker/Steckdosen-Kombination für eine Maschine mit einem Bemessungsstrom von nicht mehr als 16A und einer Gesammtbemessungsleistung von nicht mehr als 3kW
e)ein Stecker und Steckdose oder eine Gerätesteckdose für eine flexible Leitung zur Versorgung für eine fahrbare Maschine unter folgenden Vorrausetzungen: 
-es darf nicht möglich sein, einen Stecker und Steckdose oder eine Gerätesteckvorrichtung ohne Lastschaltvermögen unter Last zu verbinden oderzu trennen;
-der Stecker und die Steckdose oder die Gerätesteckvorrichtung müssen so angeschlossen werden, daß der Teil, der mit ankommenden Versorgung verbunden wird, mindestens nach Schutzgrad IP2X oder IP XXB geschützt ist.
Wenn die Netz-Trenneinrichtung für diesen Zweck vorgesehen ist muß sie die Farbanforderungen erfüllen!
Bedienteile für Geräte zum Stillsetzen im Notfall müssen ROT sein. Der Hintergrund unmittelbar um das Bedienteil muß GELB sein.

Ich zittiere hier aus der DIN VDE 0113 Teil1. Die Norm gibt eine große Anzahl von allgemeinen Anforderungen, die für die elektrische Ausrüstung einer Maschine zutreffen können.


MFG
Thomas


----------



## Flo (1 August 2006)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort!

MfG,


----------



## Stromtom (1 August 2006)

Kleiner Nachtrag:

!! Stromkreise, deren Unterbrechung Gefahren verursacht, dürfen durch die Not-Aus-Einrichtung nicht abgeschaltet werden !!


----------



## Suschi-S7 (9 August 2006)

mach den Hauptschalter einfach in Rot/Gelb.... dann Zählt das als NOT-Aus. So haben wir das an 3 Maschin.en


----------



## Dr Mik (10 August 2006)

Suschi-S7 schrieb:


> mach den Hauptschalter einfach in Rot/Gelb.... dann Zählt das als NOT-Aus. So haben wir das an 3 Maschin.en


 
Ich meine, der Hauptschalter MUSS Gelb/Rot sein, wenn kein Not-Aus am Schrank vorhanden ist.
Ich kann aber versuchen, es in einer Vorschrift zu finden.


----------



## maxi (10 August 2006)

Die Frage ist eher.


Ist an der Maschine eine Gefährdung vorhanden.
bzw. ist dort eine Sicherheits oder Not aus Abschaltung erforderlich.

Immer besser 1 Not Aus für 20 Euro zu viel, als das mal einer zu wneig sein könnte.


----------



## Suschi-S7 (10 August 2006)

Dr Mik schrieb:


> Ich meine, der Hauptschalter MUSS Gelb/Rot sein, wenn kein Not-Aus am Schrank vorhanden ist.



jo das is richtig, aber wir haben mal eine so umgebaut, weil der normale NOT Aus immer abgefahren worden ist. 

Das mit der Gefahrenstufe kann sein Maxi, wie das genau ist weiß ich aber nicht. Wir haben 5 ältere Umreifungsautomaten die haben alle keinen NOT Aus. Teilweise brauch man glaub ich keinen NOT Aus wenn andere Schutzeinrichtungen vorhanden sind ( Lichtgitter oder so)..... kann das sein?


----------



## nade (10 August 2006)

Also da stimm ich maxi zu, würd auch lieber 20€ mehr investieren und über Hardware (Schütz) trennen was definitiv unter Spannung oder bei Direktanlauf Gefahren birgt und auf die SPS einen Meldekontakt führen um auch Signalisierung zu ermöglichen, weil die Möglichkeit das der Bediener was abbekommen hat und dies nicht erkannt wird besteht auch. Schon einige fäller erfahren wo der Bediener den Not-Aus noch drücken konnte aber so angeschlagen war das er keinen "Hilferuf/Schrei" aufbringen konnte Bzw die Werkshalle zu laut war um das an anderen Arbeitsplätzen wahrzunehmen.Halt Meldungsoption mindestens offen halten.


----------



## maxi (15 August 2006)

nade schrieb:


> Also da stimm ich maxi zu, würd auch lieber 20€ mehr investieren und über Hardware (Schütz) trennen was definitiv unter Spannung oder bei Direktanlauf Gefahren birgt und auf die SPS einen Meldekontakt führen um auch Signalisierung zu ermöglichen, weil die Möglichkeit das der Bediener was abbekommen hat und dies nicht erkannt wird besteht auch. Schon einige fäller erfahren wo der Bediener den Not-Aus noch drücken konnte aber so angeschlagen war das er keinen "Hilferuf/Schrei" aufbringen konnte Bzw die Werkshalle zu laut war um das an anderen Arbeitsplätzen wahrzunehmen.Halt Meldungsoption mindestens offen halten.


 
Ich habe da immer einfache orange Meldeleuchten oben angebracht.
Die kosten nicht viel. Diese dann mit der SPS blinken lassen.

Bin da aber als Sicherheitsfachrahcft immer sehr peniebel. Mit wenige Geld kann man in Sicherheit auch viel machen. Geht ja um die Gesundheit meiner Arbeitskolegen.


----------



## nade (15 August 2006)

maxi schrieb:


> Ich habe da immer einfache orange Meldeleuchten oben angebracht.
> Die kosten nicht viel. Diese dann mit der SPS blinken lassen.
> 
> Bin da aber als Sicherheitsfachrahcft immer sehr peniebel. Mit wenige Geld kann man in Sicherheit auch viel machen. Geht ja um die Gesundheit meiner Arbeitskolegen.


Also gerade zu den Betriebsstandsanzeigen hab ich gedacht... och da stehen 3 Teure "Bücher" im Regal, die könnt man ja auch ab und an mal in die Hand holen..
Und voilat _*VDE 113-1*_ Elektrische Ausrüstung von Maschinen
Zum Topic: 
*Handlungen im Notfall 9.2.5.4*
_...Maßnahmen müssen ergriffen werden, um nach Jedem Anhalten der Maschine ... unbeabsichtigte Maschinenbewegung zu verhindern...._
*9.2.5.4.3 Ausschalten im Notfall*
_... Ein Ausschalten im Notfall wird durch Abschalten der Maschine von der Versorgung erreicht, mit der Folge eines Stops der Kategorie 0. ...._(Definition in Abschnit 9.2.5.3)
*10.2 Drucktaster*
*10.2.1 Farben*
_...Diw Farbe ROT muß für Bedienteile zum Stillsetzen im Notfall und Ausschalten im Notfall verwendet werde._
*10.3 Anzeigeleuchten und Anzeigen*
*10.3.2 Farben*
Aus Tabelle 3
_Rot - Notfall- Gefahrbeingender Zustand- Sofortige Handlung um auf einen gefahrbringenden Zustand zu Reagieren (z.B. durch Betätigung des Stillsetzens im Notfall)_
_Gelb-Anormal-Anormaler Zustand;bevorstehender kritischer Zustand- Überwachen und/oder Eingreifen (z.B. durch Wiederherstellen der vorgesehenen Funktion)_
Wobei nach (IEC 60073) davon Abgewichen kann/darf, allerdings folgende Kriterien zugewiesen werden muß
_- die Sicherheit von Personen und der Umgebung_
_- der Zustand der elektrischen Ausrüstung_
Zum Not-Aus selber:
*10.7 Geräte für das Stillsetzen im Notfall*
*10.7.1 Anordnung*
_Geräte für das Stilsetzen im Notfall müssen leicht erreichbar sein._
_Geräte für das Stillsetzen im Notfall müssen an jedem Bedienerstand sowie an anderen Orten, wo die Einleitung eines STilsetzens im Notfall erforderlich sein kann, vorhanden sein. (Ausnahme siehe 9.2.7.3)_
*10.7.2 Arten*
_Die Arten der Geräte für das Stillsetzen im Notfall schließen ein:_

einen drucktastenbetätigten Schalter:
einen Reißleinenschalter;
einen Trittleisten- oder Fußschalter ohne meschanischen Schutz.
_Die Geräte müssen selbsttätig verrasten, und die Kontakte müssen zwangsöffnend sein (siehe IEC 60947-5-1)_
*10.7.4 Bedienteile*
_Bedienteile für Geräte zum Stillsetzen im Notfall müssen ROT sein. Der Hintergrund unmittelbar um das Bedienteil muß GELB sein. das Bedienteil eines drucktastenbetätigenden Gerätes zum Stillsetzen im Notfall muß entweder palmen- oder pilzköpfig sein._

Hoffe das nun alle Klarheiten beseitigt sind, bei mehr infos dazu in die Oben  genannte VDE reingucken.


----------

